# Midspan support cable splice



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

Is anyone familiar with crimps to mend neutral support cable, midspan? 
I know our poco uses them, they look like a tube maybe 6" long and they crimp them a pile of times. Any idea what their called and if you can get them for a burndy md6-8?


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

I crimp them with the bg die of my md6. I don't know what they are called offhand. I barter the poco guys for them.

http://shop.kendallelectric.com/ind...3669&ds=dept&process=search&qdx=0&ID=,7,0,139


----------



## coil power (Nov 17, 2011)

Our guys call them a "bump", don't know the brand they use.


----------



## Jerome208 (May 10, 2013)

I always knew a "bump" as an automatic splice: http://www.automaticsplice.com/article/Inner-Workings-of-an-Automatic-Splices-.html Probably because of its tapered form. They are to be installed only on lines that are under tension (a service drop is considered slack)


----------



## coil power (Nov 17, 2011)

Around here bumps are crimp on, and an automatic is not. Funny how many names there can be for the same thing.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Jerome208 said:


> I always knew a "bump" as an automatic splice: http://www.automaticsplice.com/article/Inner-Workings-of-an-Automatic-Splices-.html Probably because of its tapered form. They are to be installed only on lines that are under tension (a service drop is considered slack)


 
I have never been able to see inside on of those, Thanks!!!:thumbup:


----------



## coil power (Nov 17, 2011)

Hubbell Fargo makes tons of good stuff. http://www.hubbellpowersystems.com/catalogs/connectors/DB.pdf
Most of these will work with almost any brand of crimp tool. The crimp on stuff is about half way down the page.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

1 split bolt. bend your neutrals around it after tightening it.

Call the POCO to run a new line.:thumbsup:


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

aftershockews said:


> Call the POCO to run a new line.:thumbsup:


Funny guy.


----------



## Boomhower (Jan 6, 2014)

They use H - Tap crimps here where I live for over head service http://www.tnb.com/ps/endeca/index.cgi?a=nav&N=319+638+4204&Ntt= and they have an insulator that goes over the crimped connection they already have nolox on them all you have to dew is crimp them. Here is the TNB connector website if you would like more suggestions or a visual of the product (s)


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

randas said:


> Is anyone familiar with crimps to mend neutral support cable, midspan?
> I know our poco uses them, they look like a tube maybe 6" long and they crimp them a pile of times. Any idea what their called and if you can get them for a burndy md6-8?


Yeah. They're called full-tension splices. Some are a foot or so long. They take about 40-billion crimps to get end-to-end on them. I know I have one laying around. I'll try to get a pic if I don't freeze to death.

Edit: Screw that. It's too damn cold out. You get the idea though.


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

I saw one going to a traffic light in town that they just used two chicken catchers (wedge clamps) to put the neutral back together.


----------



## mechanical1807 (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi 
welcome to this forum site,
I saw one going to a traffic light in town that they just used two
wedge clamps to put the neutral back together.
====================


----------



## coreywot (Dec 18, 2011)

Around south central PA we use tubes that have grips and a spring inside, we call them pickles. The telephone companies and poco both use them for splices.


----------

